# New Setup



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is my new Londinium L1 in situ!

View attachment 6341


Loving those wenge handles. Makes it look very classy!

David


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice! Tiles back it look great, whats the board holding your bits and bobs?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

That is from ECM and holds two PFs plus tools and a tamper. I bought mine from BB. I may have to do as another L1 owner has done and drill out the rivets to remove the ECM plate from it and the tamping "piston!"

Looks like BB no longer carry this item. Here is a link to it on ECM's own site: http://www.ecm.de/1/accessories/equipment-holder/

DB


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is another photo. I was playing with different lenses to try to get a good photo fitting everything in!

View attachment 6342


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice! I see yours has the new white background pressure dial. Any chance of a close up of it? Mine must have been one of the last with the black and green ones.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> That is from ECM and holds two PFs plus tools and a tamper. Available from BB as far as I am aware. I may have to do as another L1 owner has done and drill out the rivets to remove the ECM plate from it and the tamping "piston!"
> 
> DB


Congratulations David... Enjoy.

BTW: Those aren't rivets... They be torx.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lovely setup David

Everything there to enjoy your coffee


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

sjenner said:


> BTW: Those aren't rivets... They be torx.


On the accessories holder they are definitely pop rivets. You can see that from the back. On the piston, it is glued so I'll just prise the plate off if I can be bothered!!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks superb David! Agreed on the wenge, it looks super-smart.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Heligan said:


> Very nice! I see yours has the new white background pressure dial. Any chance of a close up of it? Mine must have been one of the last with the black and green ones.


Here is the close-up of the pressure gauge!

View attachment 6344


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely LI set up - are you noticing any differences in your shots, David?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A very smart and tasteful set up David, congratulations.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Great set up David, L1 looks neater with the white dial IMO! Good luck with the Mechanika sale!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> ... are you noticing any differences in your shots?


Working on it! I've got to tweak the grinder again but the two shots I made this morning were heaps better than the ones I made yesterday!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice setup - the board looks great too.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Here is the close-up of the pressure gauge!
> 
> View attachment 6344


Thanks, looks good. Might have to think about getting one of those if Reiss puts them on the website.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, a new one with all the trimmings very nice


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Getting there .....

View attachment 6370


Slight over-extraction due to not being able to hold the camera and move the shot glass at the same time!

View attachment 6371


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Need a tripod...or an assistant, David. Shot looks very tasty nonetheless.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Out of interest, how are you finding it with respect to the volume of shot that you're able to get out of the L1... without any Ninja moves, etc.? Meet your expectations? Annoying, but you'll live with it?

Just curious, as it's always been one of my concerns about buying one (well, that and the fact that the bloody great lever won't fit under kitchen cupboards - but I'll never get round that one!).


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Bloody lovely! Congrats.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

MrShades said:


> Out of interest, how are you finding it with respect to the volume of shot that you're able to get out of the L1... without any Ninja moves, etc.? Meet your expectations? Annoying, but you'll live with it?
> 
> Just curious, as it's always been one of my concerns about buying one (well, that and the fact that the bloody great lever won't fit under kitchen cupboards - but I'll never get round that one!).


Very, very good question MrShades! That was my biggest concern and you will have seen the questions I have previously asked about this topic. I was used to pulling lungo out of my ECM. I used a VST basket which I overdosed so as to get the right extraction.

With the L1 (so far) I am dosing around 16g and pulling 28g shots but it does't seem to be over-extracted (even at 1.75 ratio!). The thing is it tastes so much better! If I leave the glass under the PF then a "full" shot seems to be about 43g. I am happy to add a splash of water and make it (if you will) a strong Americano.

As my proficiency increases I will try the Fellini manoeuvre and see how that tastes. I also have a couple of unused IMS (one 26.5mm and one 28.5mm) baskets as well as a ridged VST (used in my ECM) and a ridgeless VST (which I have never used). Right now I do not want to change too many things at the same time!

David


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Roll on next week, will be able to show you a few tricks....


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Be worried if he walks in with a tub of Vaseline claiming that it's for group lubrication... ;-)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you. I'll bear that in mind!!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats, great machine.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Getting better all the time! I decided to put my (previously unused) 28.5mm high IMS basket into the naked PF. Dosed it with 20g and pulled a delightful lungo using a Fellini manoeuvre. Spot on!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Go mr Bondy !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The fellani move , not one pull on the lever but


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Getting better all the time! I decided to put my (previously unused) 28.5mm high IMS basket into the naked PF. Dosed it with 20g and pulled a delightful lungo using a Fellini manoeuvre. Spot on!


I am happy for you but....... errrrr once more please..... in English ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> I am happy for you but....... errrrr once more please..... in English ;-)


for those that want to know









Big basket , loads of headroom, larger dose

Two pulls on the lever as per the clip below, taken from a fellini movie

Injects more water into the group

[video=youtube;py-JKrNz-hE]


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fail to see how the bloke got a double out of that - for one thing, he's holding it all wrong and it's the wrong way round - amateurs


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

C'mon Boots show us how it's done properly.


----------

